# I think my G. Rosea likes her new enclosure,



## qpLMBqp (Oct 27, 2012)

Renovated her cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks nice. As a sidenote: Be careful with stones! G. roseas -can- start digging quite some suddenly and in case she digs out the holding substrate below that stone and it falls onto her...you get the idea.


----------



## qpLMBqp (Oct 28, 2012)

I've worried about that before. She's not a digger though. I'm not too worried now, but I don't know how else to make her hide.


----------



## Osmo (Oct 28, 2012)

qpLMBqp said:


> I've worried about that before. She's not a digger though. I'm not too worried now, but I don't know how else to make her hide.


wood. find it outside and bake it in the oven and carve out abit and baam!


----------



## qpLMBqp (Oct 29, 2012)

Good idea, Osmo. If I do find a large chunk, I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## Osmo (Oct 29, 2012)

qpLMBqp said:


> Good idea, Osmo. If I do find a large chunk, I'll do that. Thanks!


make sure to bake it so it kills off any fungus bacteria and eggs/insects!


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 29, 2012)

@ Osmo you know how long it would take to carve stone.  
@Qp(qaurter pound) you need a grinder with a cup wheel to grind stone.  Unless it is a very large rock it will crack.
My suggestion is wash them with just water. No soap. Bake them at 360 degrees for 30 minutes. Take them out and let them cool.  Use a hot glue gun and glue the stones together. Glue the rock to the bottle of your plastic cage. It will never fall over. Let sit for an hour and put your rosie back in.


----------



## Akai (Oct 29, 2012)

^^^^^^ I think Osmo was talking about wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 29, 2012)

We are talking about Osmo, where talking about the rocks in qp enclosure. Look at the pictures.


----------



## Shell (Oct 29, 2012)

Osmo said:


> *wood*. find it outside and bake it in the oven and carve out abit and baam!





ConcreteWeb said:


> We are talking about Osmo, where talking about the rocks in qp enclosure. Look at the pictures.


Osmo was talking about carving wood NOT stone. The OP asked how else to make the hide if they didn't use stone, and Osmo's suggestion was wood (as shown in the above quote).


----------



## Osmo (Oct 30, 2012)

ConcreteWeb said:


> We are talking about Osmo, where talking about the rocks in qp enclosure. Look at the pictures.


Ya I was talking about wood giving him an idea for something else 

Dead wood that is well baked to kill off baddies. Lighter and less dangerous!


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Oct 31, 2012)

OP: if you like the stone aesthetic, hot glue them to the side of the enclosure. That way, on the off chance she digs under it, you won't have to scoop out spider road pizza.

Just an addendum: Nice enclosure, btw. Simple and functional


----------

